# very very very faint line by 10 mins then later on it's vanished?



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

OK right here goes... It is day 28 for me and normally I would either be bleeding (af) or spotting or have discolouration in my cervical mucus along with cramps at least and I have nothing! 

I did a test on day 26 & day 27 both neg and looking at them later no evap line or anything.....

This morning I did a test and thought it was neg but when I & DH looked very closely at it at 10 mins there WAS a vvvvvvv faint line like a ghost or shadow line..... a few hours later and it has virtually vanished...

could I be? dare I think it? I can't stand the waiting    had anyone ever seen a test like this before?

Sorry for my mad ramberlings!!

Ruthie xx
p.s most of my cycles are 26 days but some have been 27


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Did you look at it FOR 10 minutes and then the line disappeared or did you look at it AFTER 10 minutes then the line appeared and went? If the line was there within the 1st 3 minutes then that should indicated pregnancy, but if it was after that then it would be innaccurate. Have you considered trying the clear blue test that clearly says pregnant/not pregnant? Whatever your test said, it is still quite early so you have every chance in the world of it being positive, good luck!  

Kay xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks Kay... the line showed before 10 mins but after 5 mins.... then about 2 hours later vanished... I think I know I must sit it out..... just desperately seeking positive stories/comments I guess?


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Think ur gonna have to test again in the next couple of days sweetie   It sounds good but best to be sure    

Sam xxx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi Ruthieshmoo,

Sorry I don't know the answer but maybe you wanna try and check it on: http://www.peeonastick.com/

Hope it helps! And good luck 

Alegria 

/links


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Ruthie   what sort of test was it?  I really hope that it was right babe 

If it showed up before 10mins then dissapeared that is strange, but I hope it is a bfp.  Try another one in the morning.

Sorry I don't have an answer for you 

Rxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Aww hun the waiting is always the worst especially when you seen a faint line
On your pregnancy test then 10 mins or so later the line had vanished, Like the other ladies said hun try again
In a few days to be sure i am thinking of you hun my fingers are crossed for you both too. 
 I hope that you will get that OMG


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi Ruthie,

I've got my fingers crossed for you...we were cycle buddies last Christmas/new year...  we've started IUI for the 3rd and probably last time before IVF.

Good luck and positive vibes are heading your way   

jen
xx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Fingers crossed for you

kel


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Thank you so much for all your lovely responces and support x  

AF has turned up two days late   so that ends that x feel a little foolish and that maybe my eye played tricks on me! cheap internet tests!!!!

R x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

ruthie  sorry to hear AF has arrived


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Sorry hun, don't feel foolish for having a dream...we all do it. It's so very unfair.  

Kay xxx


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

sorry to hear it wasn't your month, fingers crossed for 4 weeks time xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Awww hun, I was just popping in to see how things were with you...sending you big  

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Ah Ruthie.....i'm sorry hun. Big hugs 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

so sorry love xxx


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Aww i am sorry hun that this was'nt your month chick i am thinking of you both,
Here's sending you a HUGE   
That nasty B***H just does not know when
To stay well away she needs a good  
Take care hun and of each other   
love nicky xxx


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Sorry Ruthie   

Sending lots of hugs your way.

Love
Widgey
xxx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Thinking of you Ruthie   

Take care,
Alegria x


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Wow ladies I feel overwhelmed by your support! you are such wonderful women and this is an amazing place x

DH and I are going to have a brake from ttc for a while as I just can't take the pain at the moment x we have an IVF apt in Nov so shall wait till then (unless I feel stronger again)...

Loads of baby dust to you all    

Ruthie xxx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Just want 2 send you BIG BIG   

Good luck this month hun  


kel


----------



## Josyl (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry about AF  

Don't feel foolish - we've all been there

Good luck for this month    

x


----------

